# Kreg Bandsaw Fence Parallel adjustment screws



## jgstudios (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm a bit confused by the description in the instructions for the parallel adjustment capability of the Kreg Bandsaw fence. There are 4 nylon screws that appear to be used for this adjustment. The two smaller screws nearest to the bandsaw table contact a rail along the main fence rail right up against the bandsaw table. However the two larger allen head nylon screws on the side near the locking knob do not touch anything even when tightened all the way down because they do not bear down on a rail, but rather they protrude into an empty channel. For such a seemingly well designed fence, I'm kind of confused as to why they just seem to let that inconsistency get past them. I know if I put something in that channel, a strip of maple or aluminum, then the screws would make contact and then would be able to bear down on a surface and tilt the fence block. Does anyone have any input regarding these allen head screws and how to make the parallel adjustment as described in the instructions?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

When the fence is sitting on the track with the the two larger screws protrude into a channel that is just on the operator side of the tape measure. Mine certainly extend down into this groove and contact the bottom.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine works the same as Kazooman's. Unless your manual is different than mine, it should point out that the same screws nearest the table should only protrude slightly, being nylon they give the fence a smooth sliding action. The larger ones will reach all the way down into the groove and do adjust the tilt of the fence. If your table and blade are squared, and the fence rail installed parallel with the table, any adjustment should be very small.


----------



## jgstudios (Mar 8, 2016)

OK guys, thanks for the responses. Awesome, I realize now that the screws in question do indeed protrude all the way down but only have a small amount of adjustment. For some reason I thought there should be more "tilt" capability, but after taking more time to look and think, I see that blade parallel adjustment does not require much tweaking if your table is adjusted properly . I still think that Kregs instruction on this point should be more descriptive, but if you know your saw, it should make sense. Thanks JG


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad you got it figured out. You will really like the fence. I use mine all the time. Very easy to set, easily switched from the high to the low fence profile, and easy to remove when not required.


----------

